# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  New study says smiles are not globally recognized

## Traveler

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8199951.stm

I thought this was interesting, a new study says that people from different cultures were confused by different facial expressions. 

Do you agree? 


Have you ever confused someone of a different culture because of your facial expression?

----------

